# pondering a wood fired



## smakurownassbbq (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey guy,

  Im in the market of a wood fired smoker. Nothing to big, Was thinking of the new OKJ reverse flow long horn. Any thoughts? Am I wasting my money at 400 to 600$ or is spending 1k+ going to give me a much better heat controlled smoker? I now use a gas cabinet smoker but feel I could produce a better product with wood fired.....

thanks


----------



## phatbac (Nov 30, 2017)

I wouldn't say you are wasting money at the $4-$6 hundred  but if you can spend the 1k+ you will notice big difference in how the cook goes. Sure you can cook great food on a cheaper smoker but the learning curve is higher and with needing to mod most likely i personally did go with the more expensive smoker. I will tell you feel the pain once and buy the one you want or feel the pain every time you light your smoker wondering how much better it could be.

I have not regretted my purchase of my Lang since i got her. the only regret are sometimes i wish i had more meat to smoke on her or more time to use her! 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree with Aaron!
A Lang is expensive, but a real joy to cook on. They hold a steady temp in just about any weather.
It will last you a lifetime, the cheaper smokers rust out & you end up buying 2 or 3 of them.
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree with Al and Aaron a if you have the money look for a new/used Lang. You won't regret it.
Oklahoma Joes put out good Q but it just takes more work. 
Offset smokers are more work but the rewards are worth it.


----------



## smakurownassbbq (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks guys... I'm no stranger to babysitting. . Started on a Brinkman charcoal bullet smoker. Went to a smoky mountain gas and thought I her the mother lode...but now I'm ready for wood. I know the cheaper won' last as long...juat didn' know how hard they are to keep heat. Is there a place you know of to buy used langs?


----------



## mowin (Dec 3, 2017)

I looked online for several months to find a used quality pit in my area. No luck, but upstate NY really isn't a BBQ state like the southern states. 

Pick a distance your willing to travel to look at a used pit and check every day. 

I ended up buying new and having it delivered, which wasn't cheap.


----------



## smakurownassbbq (Dec 4, 2017)

What Web site did you look inline mowin?


----------



## mowin (Dec 4, 2017)

smakurownassbbq said:


> What Web site did you look inline mowin?



Craig's list, and BBQ forums for sale threads.
Bbqbrethern.com has a decent for sale section.


----------



## scott m (Dec 12, 2017)

wood fired smokers are a lot more work and require a lot more attention.  Be prepared for that.  It's not the kind of smoking where you can get it going and walk away for four hours or so.  you have a wood fire with all the irregularities of nature associated with wood such as moisture, size and type of wood.  Get a good moisture analyzer for wood.  it will save you some time when shopping for wood.  If it is too wet or too green it's a pain to use.   You can also augment your fuel with lump or briquette charcoal.  Get some thermometers for your cooking chamber.  Expect temperature fluctuations between 250-375F  anything lower means your fire is out.  anything higher and you need to vent the heat.


----------



## grillmonkey (Dec 13, 2017)

I regret every day I didn't buy a Lang. I went cheap, and it works OK after several mods, but temp management is much harder. I don't mind tending a fire, but it can quickly deteriorate if you don't stay on top of it. I agree with Aaron 100%.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 13, 2017)

Sometimes I think I made off like a bandit when I got my offset for $100. (see sig)

I'm sure I don't know what I'm missing compared to a better rig but this one has been just fine for my needs. Yes they do require attention. I usually combine smoking time with some yard/garden/patio activity that keeps me within sight of the smoker so I can monitor the blue smoke.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 13, 2017)

By the way,
Welcome. I didn't see you in roll call. 
You can find a high quality smaller wood burner I'm sure.. good luck.


----------

